
Is there an online reading club for tech articles and books? - planetjones
I saw the post of the Apple security PDF. By the time I saw it there were already over 100 comments. I am sure some people had time to read it in detail before commenting, but I am also sure that many (like me) did not.<p>For more detailed papers like that I wondered if there was an online community which works like a book club. For example the link to the PDF would be posted. Then a period of 1 week would be left for people to read in detail. Then a discussion would start. I think this would add lots of value, as the discussion would be more in depth. The same principle could apply to CS papers, tech books, etc.<p>If this doesn’t exist I guess I could build it.
======
godelmachine
Though as Utopian as it sounds, it's very tough to get the users back after
one week. The best pattern is already followed by HackerNews, go through the
PDF ASAP and post your opinions immidietely. Any differences / suggestions on
my comment are most welcome.

------
PaulHoule
I'm not sure if it is worth the attention. I think it is technically accurate,
but it is primarily a piece of marketing as opposed to a detailed description
of the technology.

